# price of diesel



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG just noticed £1.42 for diesel, filled up a couple of weeks ago and it was only £1.28, i think us motorhomers need to get together and make a stand like the lorry drivers did, only bought my holiday on wheels last year and don't know if it gonna be any cheaper in the long run to holiday like this. i would be quite happy sitting in him making my tea and cooking my dinner and feel like i am doing something, instead of letting this bloody country rip me off for trying to have some sort of life, oh well i feel a little better now for having a rant!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

That would be a good demo - Parliament Square chock a block with motorhomes for a couple of days. We could all turn up at 3am and hit the breakfast news!

Harry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

At least on this occasion of rising fuel prices, it is not just the UK.

Luxembourg - 1.20 euro - up from 1.00 euro in October.

France - Auchan Calais - 1.35 today, up about 20 cents in recent month.

The other option for the motorhomer is to get better mpg, so on a long journey it might be worth easing up a tad, but from my own experieces, my van does better at 62mph than 52mph.

Russell


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Is Parliament Square in the congestion charge zone????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes so who would be laughing then?

I am getting truly worried to fill ours now round here would be £138 that's a lot of stays at Travelodge!

Greenie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Money*



greenasthegrass said:


> Yes so who would be laughing then?
> 
> I am getting truly worried to fill ours now round here would be £138 that's a lot of stays at Travelodge!
> 
> Greenie.


or a couple of seats from Blackpool airport to Alicante!

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes , Parliament Sq is in the Congestion Zone, so you'll have to fit you r alternative plates.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Suppose if you think about it motorhome £40k hab check £150 mot £150 service £250 insurance £400 road tax £??? Tyres £90 each wear and tear diesel to get any where ??? You can have a lot of package holidays for that makes you think is motor homing out pricing it's self :roll:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just run out of the 62p per litre we filled up in Morocco and now having to pay 132p in Benidorm.

Why is there fuel so much cheaper, one can only assume taxation?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

all i can say is thank god for the wifes fuel Card :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I suppose if we did a blockade as lond as we all had gas,water ,drinks and food we could be there for a very long time... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

right i`ve got my coat and am out of here


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to brim the tank everytime, now i only put in enough for the weekend that we go away, we only brim now to get across the water to calais Auchan for holidays then brim it.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Go on holiday on the Scottish Islands:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-12648814


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder how many motorhomers will start to change their habits - holidaying closer to home, rather than driving hundreds of miles to their destination of choice.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's painful isn't it...but I must confess to always being a little mystified by the prices quoted - around here (Leyland) diesel is currently "only" 132.9 from Morrisons & Tesco, 134.9 from Shell.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

For the first time since I started with first caravans and now my motorhome I am seriously considering selling up.The price of fuel is crippling me and a weekend away can cost £40 in fuel and that isnt travelling very far from home at 25 mpg(on a good day).Also I don't think it has got anywhere near it's peak yet.Add tax,insurance etc spiralling up and up.........where's it going to end.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you turn to crime to fund your fuel costs, a motorhome is also a lousy getaway vehicle.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> 134.9 from Shell.


I paid 134.9 from Shell today too. A whole tank cost me £103 - a saving of £10 on last time I filled up. I then promptly used half a tank driving from North Wales to Hertfordshire. Plus £9.60 for the M6 toll.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

If/when diesel hits £2 a litre its goodbye van, hello tent for us 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ovalball said:


> For the first time since I started with first caravans and now my motorhome I am seriously considering selling up.The price of fuel is crippling me and a weekend away can cost £40 in fuel and that isnt travelling very far from home at 25 mpg(on a good day).Also I don't think it has got anywhere near it's peak yet.Add tax,insurance etc spiralling up and up.........where's it going to end.


It will end when the Government are getting less return from VAT and duty than they are now i.e. when less fuel is being sold and their tax receipts fall too much. The taxes on fuel pay for all sorts of things and the Government cannot afford a drop in income. They know they are at the point of negative returns and that is why they are considering dropping the next increase in duty. Make no mistake they do not care how much it hurts it is the income they want to protect.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I heard something the other day on the radio that it could hit £2 per litre this year! The unrest in the middle east doesnt help. 

On our last trip to Northumberland I tried to drive more carefully but I still only got about 20-22 MPG (rough guess) doesnt seem to make any difference.

£60 of diesel to go 200 miles for just 3 days. Having said that if I had gone for a week its still good value as I dont use campsites. We spent £16 on camping for 3 nights. Any way I got to meet 747 and his whippet and pug gang so it was well worth it, even if his pug did fart in my face.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shook me when I realised diesel is about £1.00 a gallon cheaper in France.

Ray.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Oil is priceed in dollars,but on the rare occasion when the pound is stronger than the dollar it never comes down-but does anything?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Shook me when I realised diesel is about £1.00 a gallon cheaper in France.
> 
> Ray.


Viva la France!!

The next big trip I will do will be an expensive trip to Dover and then to France.

To cut costs Ill just come and stay with you Ray!!! (for the whole summer)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me that I saved £16 by wildcamping Barry.

Thats nearly a gallon of diesel isn't it ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> that's a lot of stays at Travelodge!
> 
> Greenie.


I'd rather eat my own face than stay at a travelodge! 

I prefer my own lodgings and until I actually cannot afford to start up my m/h I will still go away for a weekend in it


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Just run out of the 62p per litre we filled up in Morocco


Could you email me some at that price  I'll take 1000 litres for now


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Even though as yet we have not taken purchase of our motorhome until April....and hubby and I were talking about the cost of fuel etc....he did make one very ralid point and that is when we are away from home we will not be using the gas and electricity.....and as we are hoping to be away for some 90/100 nights of the year that amounts to over 3 months savings on unitilies .....so I always think its all swings and roundabouts.

Also at the weekend we were looking at holiday cottages/lodges out of interest...well the prices for high season  nigh on £500-£700 for the week....helps put things into perspective for us.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Twilight said:


> Even though as yet we have not taken purchase of our motorhome until April....and hubby and I were talking about the cost of fuel etc....he did make one very ralid point and that is when we are away from home we will not be using the gas and electricity.....and as we are hoping to be away for some 90/100 nights of the year that amounts to over 3 months savings on unitilies .....so I always think its all swings and roundabouts.


The only thing is you have to pay for gas for the M/Home to cook etc etc and that is going up and up as well so I think its all swings and no roundabouts :lol: :lol: :lol:
Its only money and you cant take it with you err!!! even that is not working now as I wont have any to even take with me if I could as we have just had our new tax code and they want more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Hang on! Whatevery you think of Travelodges, you've still got to drive to get there. Second, have you seen the cost of fuel surcharges on package holidays? Third, the horrendous cost of diesel will have more effect on the cost of every other consumable than your motorhome. Finally, in a MH doing 27 mpg and 5000 miles a year, each 1p on a litre costs less that £10 a year extra. Of course, we could all sell up and sit at home in the dark, eating bread and jam....


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, the price of diesel in spain is now higher than in france!! regards sean


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I worked on steam locomotives as an apprentice. 8) 

Anybody know the price of coal these days and is there only 5% duty on it??? :? :lol: 

Could be a cost saving alternative.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you going to invent the first steam powered m/home. :lol: 

tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

747 said:


> I worked on steam locomotives as an apprentice. 8)
> 
> Anybody know the price of coal these days and is there only 5% duty on it??? :? :lol:
> 
> Could be a cost saving alternative.


Forget coal its so expensive, look at paying around £10 per bag(50kg) and thats for the cheapest stuff, it costs a lot more for the premium coal £12 a bag roughly.

We could easily burn 4 bags per week and thats with chucking logs on as well although ours is a cold house 1100 ft above sea level on the remote moors.

We now have oil so only use the fire at weekends, although its now rented out.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Are you going to invent the first steam powered m/home. :lol:
> 
> tony


As I am from the region that gave birth to steam and the railways, why not. 

Your town gave the word 'bedlam' to the world. It might have even been one of your family members responsible for it. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now you've told the whole world :roll: 

tony


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

I think what annoys me the most is how much of it is tax and that it could be reduced if only the fat cats running this country didn't need second homes and wonderful holidays in sun. they don't want us to fly so as to save the environment, use our car's less or heat our homes with oil (we have no gas supply where we are or public transport). so i am feeling very despressed at thought of not keeping our holiday on wheels (our only luxury). have sorn it at the mo as not using it a great deal so will just tax it in the summer for 6 months, so that's a slight saving. guess i could live in it on the front drive and save on heating my home, tend not to eat as much when in him so would save on food. what a wonderful life, if it wasn't for the kids think i would sell up and full time in him.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Shook me when I realised diesel is about £1.00 a gallon cheaper in France.
> ...


Your welcome Barry.
We even have Wi-Fi your antenna will reach with ease.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£99. 87 in the scudo on friday £134.9 and £57.01 this morning at tesco
(esso) £132.9

Dave p


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Excellent, a few less drivers on the road?*

Well, yes, it seems a lot of money, nearly £7.00 a gallon. Thank goodness I don't drink, beer's now about £20 a gallon. And that's just fermented water and a bit of old grass, not won out of the ground, often in unfavourable circumstances, politically and geologically, transported, refined, and requiring safe distribution. What are people complaining about! Time to think again? And before I'm thought of as too rich to worry, I'm redundant and living on a meagre pension. Our Ford based van does manage 30mpg over a weekend though.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

£7 a gallon, thats what I pay for my red plonk, 20 miles or 7 happy evenings :lol: 

tony


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> £7 a gallon, thats what I pay for my red plonk, 20 miles or 7 happy evenings :lol:
> 
> tony


He he, your liver or mine? Interesting comparison though. Revenue has to come from somewhere, but I wonder which provides more?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That's what you get for living in rip-off Britain. Taxed off the road. You guys are so laid back you're almost horizontal! Time to toyi-toyi! (explanation: that's what Africans do when they get "gatvol" i.e. fed-up - you'll have seen them on the telly hopping from foot to foot and chanting in (Jo'burg) city and at the universities and handing over their "demands" sometimes accompanied by tyre burning and stone throwing.) 

HermanHymer


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Booty said:


> Hang on! Whatevery you think of Travelodges, you've still got to drive to get there. Second, have you seen the cost of fuel surcharges on package holidays? Third, the horrendous cost of diesel will have more effect on the cost of every other consumable than your motorhome. Finally, in a MH doing 27 mpg and 5000 miles a year, each 1p on a litre costs less that £10 a year extra. Of course, we could all sell up and sit at home in the dark, eating bread and jam....


I'm with you Booty....well said!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> That's what you get for living in rip-off Britain. Taxed off the road. You guys are so laid back you're almost horizontal! Time to toyi-toyi! (explanation: that's what Africans do when they get "gatvol" i.e. fed-up - you'll have seen them on the telly hopping from foot to foot and chanting in (Jo'burg) city and at the universities and handing over their "demands" sometimes accompanied by tyre burning and stone throwing.)
> 
> HermanHymer


I would'nt mind seeing some of our politicians wearing a necklace made of a tyre and a couple of litres of petrol. Could even result in better government. It is ironic that black Africans can afford to do it, yet we cannot. :roll:

Maybe I am a 'mumpara' (spelling?). It is another African word (Zulu, i believe).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As long as it doesnt go completely mental motorhoming I think can still be an affordable way to see the world. 

Our trips round Europe cost (or did cost) roughly £1000 a month. So lets say I go away this summer it might cost me £1100 a month. Not much in the great scheme of things. What other way is there to see several countries on a long trip for around £250 a week?

It cant be done. Plus you dont have to plan anything (well we dont) just have a rough plan and go where you like. Even if i were a multi millionaire I cant think of another way of doing it so easily. I hate hotels having spent half my life in them and booking apartments, villas or Gites would be a chore and you would have to stick to agreed booking times.

No, There has still never been a better way to holiday IMO.

I do think however if I was wintering like some of you do I would be looking at renting an apartment in the canaries rather than sitting on a campsite in spain for 4 months. Probably cost around the same.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just to cheer you lot of grumbling moaners up, my little Mog camper costs about 10 pence per mile just in tyres.

French diesel was 1.25 euro cheapest in France a week or two ago, maybe 1.35/45 on the Peage. Spanish peage to Barcelona port last week diesel 1.35 euro.

Morocco yesterday, 7. something Dihram per litre, which at 13.something Dirham to the pound means my 10mpg is nice and cheap at 45pence per litre.

Jason


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

I paid 128.9P at Tesco last Thursday (had 5p litre vouchers so filled to max litres as opposed to nearest £1.

Went to the lakes and the OBC indicated 11.9 l/100km. Topped back up and we got around 24mpg traveling at around 55mph (Speedo was saying a shade under 60).

I have to say, I saw no shortage of cars/bikes/trucks and vans tearing around the lakes and up and down the motorway. So things cannot be that bad can they?.

Last Easter we went down the Isle of Wight. Was pushing on a bit on the way to Southampton and Managed to get there in 4 hours doing 60-70mph. 17mpg.

On the return from Southampton. I stuck in the inside lane. 55-60. Did the trip in, you guessed.... 4 hours! 22mpg.

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

"Finally, in a MH doing 27 mpg and 5000 miles a year, each 1p on a litre costs less that £10 a year extra."

Best way of looking at it


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am not giving in that easy may mean closer trips but still trips. And agree would rather stay at home than do Travelodges or eat my face :lol: 

So 30p extra since last year is £300 a year? 

Greenie


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree. £300 is three tankfuls, say 1500 miles. If that's a problem, take shorter trips or stay at home a couple of weekends or turn the heating down etc. I'm not denying it's an unwelcome extra cost, but it means an adjustment is needed, but surely not selling the MH and staying in Travelodges (other equally awful hotels are available  ) I'd be joining you in the face eating if that was the case!


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Asda sunflower oil now 30p a litre cheaper than the diesel at pumps, so will start running 40/60 mix again.
Don't recommend that you try this with your modern MH's though.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Get used to it. I expect the £10 gallon perhaps even the £15 one in my driving lifetime. Oil production has peaked and if market forces prevail then prices will rise and scarcities occur. There will also be more conflicts.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

It is a bad situation and I'm sure that Frank is right - it can only get worse. Perhaps the pressure of fuel costs will hasten the development of hybrids which up to now have proved costly/heavy/limited in range etc. We've debated this before:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-64007-days0-orderasc-0.html

but the world is changing very rapidly and arguments will shift; the thread mentioned was two years ago and a lot has happened since then!

I read about an RV hybrid prototype based around a 6 litre diesel engine 8O , missing the point I would have thought :lol: , but there are hybrid cars and light vans around and the automotive industry is working flat out to develop viable power options including for sports cars so maybe hybrid Campervan/PVCs will be first to hit the market.

I guess most of us will be stuck with our gas guzzlers and gradually modify our travelling habits. I certainly intend to hang on as long as possible!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Would you use the Bio fuel??

A drive to provide an alternative motor fuel has hit obstacles in environmentally conscious Germany, and a summit is planned on Tuesday to determine why drivers are bypassing the new E10 petrol. Skip related content

Berlin is working to implement a European Union directive that says biofuels should make up 10 percent of EU vehicle fuel consumption by 2020 to make the continent less dependent on foreign supplies.

The new E10 petrol contains 10 percent biofuel made from crops and has been sold at German filling stations since last month.

But many drivers have spurned E10 because they fear damage to their motors even though the auto federation VDA says it is suitable for 93 percent of petrol-driven vehicles.
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20110308/tbs-german-summit-to-tackle-biofuel-deba-5268574.html


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Incidentally I paid more on the Isle of Man in 2008 than I paid in Dover last weekend.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Diesel*

Hi

This is a copy and paste from an old thread of mine from January 2007... Everything in bold is from the old thread.

*France - petrol station very close to Tunnel - 1.24 euro per litre ' did not get any!

France - motorway average - 1.12 Euro

Belgium - motorway average - 1.02 Euro

Luxembourg - 0.867 Euro

Switzerland motorway - 1.82 Swiss francs. *

And today.....

France supermarket - 1.35 euro

Luxembourg - 1.20 euro

Switzerland - erm, 1.90 SFR!

So in Switzerland, the diesel price has hardly moved, although at that time there were about 2.25 SFR to the pound compared to 1.50 SFR today.

Russell


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Russell, that's probably because the Swiss Franc is a very stable currency, unlike both the Euro and Sterling which have weakened against the US Dollar (the currency oil is still priced in).


SD




PS Why the US Dollar remains strong in spite of out of control US fiscal and trade deficits just baffles me. Can anyone explain?


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Re locovan: Would you use the Bio fuel??

Thursday 3rd March, Costa News, 
As well as lowering the maximum speed limit Spain is increasing the amount of Bio fuel in their petrol and diesel from 5.8% to 7% so we appear to be using it already when over there. The papers online edition did not state whether we had a choice at the pumps.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> Russell, that's probably because the Swiss Franc is a very stable currency, unlike both the Euro and Sterling which have weakened against the US Dollar (the currency oil is still priced in).
> 
> SD
> 
> PS Why the US Dollar remains strong in spite of out of control US fiscal and trade deficits just baffles me. Can anyone explain?


Would it be because the USA is expanding their spending and not cutting like us on all services and they are reported to be coming out of the difficulty ??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Looking through this thread it seems that the two categories of Members who suffer most from the cost of fuel are those who are working and go away for the w/e and those who drive way down into Europe for shortish holidays.

I am fortunately able to take longer breaks. Thus it is possible to meander slowly and not put on many miles.

Last year I spent 5 weeks touring in UK and, except for 100 miles to touring region and back, I averaged 17 miles per day. If I had had longer it could have been much less. And I saw and did plenty. In UK at least, there is so much to see in a concentrated area.

Even at 1.35 per litre that trip would cost me £5 per day in fuel.

So for those of us with time, I can recommend this style of touring as being an affordable way of MHing without braking the bank

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My advice is to get rid of your small motorhome and buy the biggest one you can afford.

When the oil runs out, you have a second home. Park it up somewhere nice (with a view) and remove the wheels. If nobody is able to travel then I doubt that anybody will bother you.

And they say us Northerners are thick. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

Genius!! Mind you, don't park too near the sea: by the time the oil runs out, that global warming thing will have kicked in and half of Britain will be underwater. :lol:


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

glad to see we are keeping our sence of humour, off now to find the biggest motorhome possible and look for the highest point possible to park it!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In deference to the last 3 posts:-

I have the largest MH I can need/want/afford.

I will park it on the highest point away from the marauding hoards.(possibly a hill in Shropshire)

From there I can forage.

Meanwhile I have a trip planned to the North European Plain - and we know what history has done to that!

As long as I can make it back to the last ferry to 'This Blessed Isle' I should be OK.

There's optimism for you!

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Geoff,

Russia is awash with oil. Do not turn back, keep going.

OK, so the rest of the place is s**t but at least you will have fuel.

:lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747

Thanks for the thought but I do not think my Polish friend would like a venture into Russia - there are still some sensitivities (Katyn to mention a few thousand !)

Geoff


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont normally look at the ££££ when I fill my truck but I did today when I was fueling up at Warminster svs £420 for 295ltrs    
chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20110309/tuk-petrol-prices-surpass-6-per-gallon-6323e80.html

Up and up we go


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't know whats happening in my town. Yesterday Shell and Esso garages put diesel up 2p to 136.9 (petrol 129.9) and Tesco put theirs DOWN by 1p to 132.9 (petrol 128.9). Never before has there been more than 1p between them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris (codfinger)

I do not know how you are paying, but most transport companies are on a 'bunkering' card and pay a discounted rate regardless of the pump price.

Now there is an idea!

One of the clubs or even Nuke could organise a 'bunkering' card for MHs and take a small percentage of the saving. After all the fleet is bigger than Eddie Stobart and may do as many cumulative miles.

Nuke PM me!

Geoff


----------

